# Problems



## thomasj81 (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a autotek m 4000.1 and two dvc 4 ohm Q-power qpf15. They cut out every time I turn up the volume


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Subwoofer Cuts in and Out*

I believe you have connected the remote wire of your sub to the illumination light on your radio/head unit. THat is why it comes one when you turn on the lights.

In addition to the remote wire that provides a 12v signal to turn on auxiliary equipment (amps etc normally a blue wire) there is sometimes a yellow or orange wire that turns on illimunation too.


----------

